# Please help me with a Vostok Komandirskie



## Ctlin (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, I recently bought my first Russian watch - a Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper - and I would like to find out more info about it. I would really appreciate it if anyone could tell me more about this model, maybe help date it.

- the case is 38 mm

- it has the "komandirskie" and "17 kamena" writing on the dial

- from what I can tell the hands have been replaced

- the number on the back is 490865 and there's no "made in..." stamp on it


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I just got this 1 through the post today










Wouldn't mind knowing if when you unscrew the crown it is suppose to be really loose and flimsy as it will fall off it you not careful?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont know that much about Vostoks but i do like them , but yes they all have the loose crown from what I believe nothing too much to worry about


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks also how do I change the date?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Thanks also how do I change the date?


 After you unscrew the crown, it has two stages that it can be puled out. The first changes the date the second the time. Sometimes it is easier to pull the crown to the time stage then gently back the stem/crown back down to the first stage. If you do it slowly you should feel it click into place to adjust the date. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Rather than me try to explain a quick google search found this , much better to understand than me :thumbsup:

http://russianwatchguide.blogspot.co.uk/2009/02/how-to-set-vostok-amphibia-watch.html?m=1

nice watch you have there Btw


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There were quite a few dials on these, so no worries there. There is also a variety of bezels. The hands appear original but the luminous material has fallen out of them. the movement is a Cal.2414A.

This is mine:










Later,
William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Ctlin and welcome to the forum. Your Komandirskie has what's known as a "transitional" dial which dates it to the early to mid nineties. Earlier dials would have had "сделано в CCCP" (Made in USSR) printed on the bottom of the dial while later ones will have "сделано в России" (Made in Russia). The hands are correct, although all the lume has fallen out. If you're feeling adventurous it's not too hard to relume them yourself.

The wobbly crown is a quite an ingenious feature of these watches. The crown and stem have a clutch mechanism which disengages when the crown is screwed home. This means that any knocks to the watch and crown won't transmit themselves to the movement via the stem. When the crown is fully unscrewed the clutch re-engages allowing you to wind and set the watch.


----------



## Ctlin (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the useful info. I think this is the beginning of a long lasting passion for Russian time pieces. I'll share any future additions :laugh: . Cheers guys!


----------

